# Wood staining recipes discussion



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

We've been discussing staining of veneer in a lot of different places, so I thought it might be a god idea to have a dedicated thread. Most of us know the classics (ammonia fumes to darken oak, tea + iron in vinegar to turn it brown), but there's a whole world of ancient recipes to color light woods with shades not available in nature: yellow, greens, blues, pinks, purples, and so on. Many natural recipes aren't colorfast, but some are: let's discuss the latter here.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

For starters, the tea/iron oxalate recipe has been thoroughly covered by MaFe right here: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/57834


----------



## FilipTanghe (Apr 4, 2015)

Good idea ! Do You live in france?


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, in Paris


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Instead of stains how about all diy finishes.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a danish ww book from the 60'ies citing a recipie for treating mainly lighter timbers like this:

Dry, newly sanded wood:
Paint with a 5% solution of Potassium dichromate
When dry paint with a 5% solution of Pyrogallol
When dry rub with 00 steel wool.
Apparently gives a dark, even chestnut brown on fir and pine

Have not tried it myself as Potassium dichromate is supposed to be potentially both carciogenic and cause chrome sensitivity..

Are not quite sure of the chemistry going on. Apparently both chemicals have been used in photographic films and developers.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Way to go Thomas. Keep the science part of WW going. I have thought of you so many times over the past days as the news of the attacks in Paris became known. I'm glad you are safe. I think there is a big problem growing around the world and it is not going to go away. As an American, I have always appreciated the French support in our quest for Liberty.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Ebonizing to solid black on a high tannin wood, in this case walnut.


----------

